# Best type of bottle brushes?



## msleonas (Mar 24, 2013)

Just want to order some new brushes. Wondering what kind and/or where the best place is to order them. On Ebay I have seen "natural" and "boar's hair" bristle brushes. 

 Any information would be helpful. Want brushes that are durable, but won't scratch nay glass.

 Thanks


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 24, 2013)

These I have found to be very durable and clean the bottles well.  Also the old trick of sand and water...swirl around for 5 min or so.  But these brushes are of good quality and dont hurt the glass.

 http://www.justmanbrush.com/catalog/index.asp?ScreenOption=NewCatalog&SelectCatalog=2


----------



## msleonas (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 24, 2013)

Copper pellets make great brushes.


----------



## splante (Mar 29, 2013)

Harbor freight tools, one on route 2 warwick has a package of 9  for $5.00 bucks that works out nice
 heres a link
 http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=tube%2Fpipe+brushes


----------

